# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فيديو جديد يستعرض لنا عملية تفكيك الهاتف Samsung Galaxy S10 5G

## mohamed73

لقد تم إطلاق الهاتف Galaxy S10 5G للتو في كوريا الجنوبية، ولكننا هنا  الآن بالفعل مع أحد الفيديوهات الأولى التي تستعرض لنا عملية تفكيك هذا  الهاتف، إن لم يكن الأول. في هذا الفيديو، تم إستعراض عملية تفكيك الهاتف  Galaxy S10 5G بالكامل مما يتيح لك إلقاء نظرة على المكونات الداخلية  للهاتف، لذلك إذا كنت تحب مشاهدة الفيديوهات التي يتم فيها تفكيك الأجهزة،  فنحن ننصحك بمشاهدة هذا الفيديو.  بالطبع، نظرًا لأن الهاتف يستخدم الزجاج في الأمام والخلف، فإن عملية  التفكيك تستلزم مسدس حراري لإضعاف المادة اللاصقة ليكون من السهل إزالة  الطبقة الزجاجية الخلفية. أول شيء نراه بمجرد القيام بهذه العملية هو وحدة  الكاميرا التي تضم ثلاث كاميرات جنبا إلى جنب مع المستشعر الثلاثي الأبعاد  Time Of Flight واللوحة المستخدمة للشحن اللاسلكي. هناك حاجة إلى إزالة  كبلين أيضًا قبل المتابعة.     الباقي يبدو كالمعتاد ولكن هناك بعض الأشياء التي تم إستخلاصها من هذا  الفيديو، مثل الحاجة إلى إزالة كل شيء تقريبًا قبل أن تتمكن من الوصول إلى  الشاشة لإستبدالها في حالة تعرضها للكسر، وهناك موصل غامض غير مأهول على  اللوحة الأم يلمح إلى نسخة مختلفة أو نسخة خاصة بإحدى شركات الإتصالات مع  بعض المكونات الإضافية. أيضًا، لا يوجد شيء غير مألوف في نظام التبريد، فهو  يتكون من طبقة سميكة من العجينة الحرارية والتي تتلامس مع حجرة التبريد  النحاسية الصغيرة.

----------

